# What plants should I use for a 10 gallon guppy breeding tank



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey guys I just made a video of my fairly newly set up guppy breeding tank.
You can check it out here:






I currently have some java moss and flame moss scattered throughout.
I also have some duckweed floating around.
Can anyone recommend any other plants?
I do not have a light for this aquarium.

Thanks


----------



## Calla (Jun 7, 2010)

Hornwort is good for guppy tanks. Guppy fry usually go to the bottom when they're born, so bottom cover is important.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Najas species, called by some, guppy grass
Water sprite has always been a favorite of guppy breeders.


----------



## dnrdarryl (Jul 23, 2006)

I use java moss on the bottom and hornwort or sometimes watter lettuce on top.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

You can train wisteria easily to stay low. Pretty plant, easy to grow, low light, high light, it's a weed.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

No light? 

Yarn mop. Something for the fry to hide in.


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

any bushy plants with alot of leaves will do.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Hate to go on the attack, but all your tanks on youtube are pretty bare. If you're about to start breeding random guppies thats cool, I did it too in a 10 gallon tank.

You need to get yourself a light for the tank.

You need to get yourself some plants for the tank.

Throw out your plastic plants, they were a waste of money.

The few pieces of duckweed are not enough.

I'd gladly send you by mail a bunch of amazon floaters and some stem clippings via mail if you cover the cost of shipping. Go spend $10.00 and get a florescent light.

My 2 cents, I don't want to be rude to you. Sorry.
-Gordon


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh another thing. Get an HOB filter, all the fish waste will pile up in the tank. In another month or so if you have 3 females you'll end up having up to 70-80 fry in the tank, they will grow rather quickly.
Watch out!


----------



## Izzy (Jun 4, 2006)

Java ferns and java moss will do best in low light.

If you don't get a light then some plants will not be happy and decay causing an issue.

A hang on back filter is an option. It will need a sponge pre-filter to keep the fry from being drawn in.

Duck weed is not your friend. It may clutter the surface and is hard to remove without snagging the fry. Take up the offer on the larger floaters.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Amazon Floaters would work well for him though, but he needs a light.


----------

